# Can a training with a floor fan give you 15watts?



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

I know stupid question but, I was given a trainer for Christmas and have started to use it pretty often. I was also given some sufferfest training videos and a friend turned me on to Trainer Road, who is partnering with sufferfest to do the Tour of Sufferlandria, a 9 day intensive training session. Last Sunday I did Trainer Road's 20min FTP test, which determined that I had an FTP of 199 and an LTHR of 152. I was dead by the end of the session. Rides - TrainerRoad

On Monday I did Sufferfest's Hell Hath No Fury and I found it intense and was shattered when I got off the bike. As I would expect to be after a hard session. You can see the drop offs in the second session. 
Rides - TrainerRoad










Well the Tour started today and the first video was Hell Hath No Fury. But this time I killed it, as you can see the last two efforts I really increased power, there were no power drop offs and Normalized Power was up by 15 watts. I felt worked after the ride but not exhausted as I did earlier in the week. The only difference was on the second try I used a floor fan to help keep me cool. Do you think the floor fan is to thank for this increase or should I look for other variables,a s I know my power has not actually increased that much in a week 
Rides - TrainerRoad










Each time I get on the trainer I check air pressure and tighten the ristance to aproxximate the same tighness. I am using the trainer indoors, so the air temp in constant. Not sure what other variables there are to consider?

Thanks for reading and giving your thoughts.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, a fan will noticeably increase your sustainable power. Outside you get a huge cooling effect from moving through the air and even a big fan can't totally match that effect indoors.

Pro Tips: Tom Zirbel on Training Indoors | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I will just have to increase my FTP to match my new and increased power.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Well you may have also improved a bit from one session to the next, but there is no doubt that inadequate cooling will degrade performance.

IMO/IME - you'll want the biggest bad ass fan you can get.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Well you may have also improved a bit from one session to the next, but there is no doubt that inadequate cooling will degrade performance.
> 
> IMO/IME - you'll want the biggest bad ass fan you can get.


Too small










Too big










Just right











Now just beware of the bears.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If you ask your question the other way the answer might seem more plausible: is it conceivable that overheating could reduce power output?


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

A little off topic but are you still in the tour?? I just finished day 7 and my legs are still twitching an hour later.


----------

